# King of the Bay results. So Far



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

After a few rough hours of fishing in the bay I managed 1 and 1/4 kings. weighed it in around 2pm. so im sure the leader board could have changed by now.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job!
























Jimmy


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

1 and 1/4 thanks to a shark or flipper?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for turning those pictures Jimmy!

and I never saw what bit that king, I'm guessing a shark. there were several behind the boat.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

So I have to ask... whatcha getum to bite on, and where:watching:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice guys congrats , all we had were jacks and sharks and that #17 king . Way to set the bar!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice job on the first day weigh in


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! Im hoping to get out there some more this week and try my luck.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I tried 3 mile and a ton of areas around the navy base, and ft pickens yesterday. Didn't have the first bite. 
I used Live menhadden. Top of the water, midway, and near the bottom. I talked to one guy in an area and he had one solid hit that spoiled him, he had been out for about 4 hours before that bite. So patience is diffently a key right now. With the cooler weather maybe they will fire up. Got a 10 day vaca coming up and I plan on wearing them out!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nothing has changed since Saturday Dalton.
we went in the pm yesterday and there were BIG jacks around 40+. biggest I've seen in years. plenty of blk tip spinners and Tim managed to get a 90+lb poon to the boat. she was a beauty for sure. felt good holding on to her jaw but kinda scary with 2 trebles next to my hands. we got video but no stills that I know of.
we'll try again as soon as we can.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

leader board change today. their getting bigger!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice! If it isn't storming this weekend im sure I will see you out there!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to go Cliff.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried to put another fish on the board today, but no luck. not even a run! oh well


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

You'll getum . It's gonna take a #40-50 fish to make the board this year . Gonna have to beef up the leaders considerably and fish monster baits !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the leader now is Zack Strickland with a 34.2# fish. their getting bigger. would like to see a 50#er come from the bay this year. It could happen.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I gave it hell yesterday for about 5 hours...5 small black tip and one solid spinner shark. No king runs.

Vaca starts saturday so I am going to find a big boy!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Couple big kings caught off NAS this morning .


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

nothing has changed since Saturday Dalton.
we went in the pm yesterday and there were BIG jacks around 40+. biggest I've seen in years. plenty of blk tip spinners and Tim managed to get a 90+lb poon to the boat. she was a beauty for sure. felt good holding on to her jaw but kinda scary with 2 trebles next to my hands. we got video but no stills that I know of.
we'll try again as soon as we can. 

Share 
Share this post on








Digg








Del.icio.us








Technorati








Twitter

|
Like
I have put wired many Tarpon in South Florida and there is no way I am putting my hand even close to large poon's mouth with 2 treble hooks. That takes a lot of balls!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

anyone hitting the water tomorrow?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Not a fish today!! Going to hide from wind tomorrow


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

new leader on the board.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a stud


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice fish..I ended up with 2 jacks, small spanish and sharks. After it again tomorrow!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jerry Nelson 41.9lbs!!! New leader on King of the Bay. 2 weeks left


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice congrats Jerry Nelson. There getting bigger.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Jerry You and your wife deserve this one for sure. CONGRATS


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hell Yeah !!!:thumbup: Whats the tourney record so far?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll let you know when I catch it Kenny!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice king jerry. hard one to beat but we are gonna try.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Hell Yeah !!!:thumbup: Whats the tourney record so far?


Last years winner was# 43.84
And the year before was #45. Something 
Gonna be some bigguns .


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Where did the menhadden go? Went to texar but kinda late today 830ish and I only saw 2 pops and never caught the first menhadden. I went through the entire bayou twice.

Anyone getting them any where else?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

lighttackle2fun said:


> Where did the menhadden go? Went to texar but kinda late today 830ish and I only saw 2 pops and never caught the first menhadden. I went through the entire bayou twice.
> 
> Anyone getting them any where else?


 
have not been since last week but this year the menhaden have not been in there normal place (at least not for me) I can only find them all the way in the back of the bayou. so far north that I can see the 12th ave. bridge. 

Hope this helps you, I catch all the menhaden I want but the kings on the other hand cant find them once they are on my hooks :thumbdown:


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> have not been since last week but this year the menhaden have not been in there normal place (at least not for me) I can only find them all the way in the back of the bayou. so far north that I can see the 12th ave. bridge.
> 
> Hope this helps you, I catch all the menhaden I want but the kings on the other hand cant find them once they are on my hooks :thumbdown:


Last 2 times I have been they havent been back there that was Saturday and today...well I caught 2 but the big school from last week are way gone. Really strange the cervantes bridge or 17th was bare as well. They were massive thick back were you mentioned for several weeks...let ya know if I find them, anyone else like to throw a bone plz let me know if you find them again.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

lighttackle2fun said:


> Last 2 times I have been they havent been back there that was Saturday and today...well I caught 2 but the big school from last week are way gone. Really strange the cervantes bridge or 17th was bare as well. They were massive thick back were you mentioned for several weeks...let ya know if I find them, anyone else like to throw a bone plz let me know if you find them again.


 
sorry I forgot to mention that they are not flipping on the top of the water back there! you just have to make blind throws and hope for the best. once you get close to 12th ave bridge looks for the large birds just sitting on the water. and get close to them and throw your net. on average I throw the net 6 times. 3 of those times I might come up empty but the other times I could use a hand bring the net over the bow rail. hope this helps


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Results King of the Bay
1st- Jerry Nelson 41.9 lbs
2nd- Tim Kline 39.3 lbs
3rd- Tracy Nelson 38.7 lbs
Spanish 
Cliff Pack- 6.8 lbs


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

penn 10/0 said:


> Final Results King of the Bay
> 1st- Jerry Nelson 41.9 lbs
> 2nd- Tim Kline 39.3 lbs
> 3rd- Tracy Nelson 38.7 lbs
> ...


Congrats folks! 
See you again next year!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS JERRY!!!!!!
had a great time. it was a fun tourney with some good competition with some nice fish brought in. but I'm ready for some offshore now. till next year!!


----------

